# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هِمَّة السَّلَف في طلب العلم

## أبو مالك المديني

*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*هِمَّة السَّلَف في طلب العلم*الحمدُ لله الذي جعل العلماء مرفوعين منزِلةً ، وسهَّل لطالب العِلم طريقًا إلى الجنة كلَّما سلك طريقًا إلى العلم ، فله الحمد كثيرًا كما أنعم كثيرًا ، وأشهد أنْ لا إلهَ إلا الله وحدَه لا شريك له ، وأشهد أنَّ محمدًا عبدُ الله ورسولُه ، صلى الله عليه وعلiى آله وصحبه وسلَّمَ تسليمًا كثيرًا .أما بعدُ :فأسأل الله – جل وعلا – أن يجعلنا ممن صلُحت له الأقوال والأعمال ، وصلح له قول اللسان وقول القلب ، واستقام له عمل القلب وعمل الجوارح ، كما أسأله – سبحانه – أن يَقِيَنا العِثار في القول والعمل ، وأن يجعلنا مباركَين معلمين للخير مفتِّحين أسبابه أينما كنا ، إنه سبحانه جوَاد كريم .
*العلم سبيل النجاة :*إن طلب العلم سبيل نجاة وسبيل هداية ، كما أنه سبيل لرفع الأُمَّة من الواقع الذي تعيش فيه ؛ لأن رفع الأمة مما تعيش فيه يحتاج إلى أسباب كثيرة تُبذَل وتُيسَّر السُّبُل لها ، ومن ذلك أن يكثُر طَلَبَة العلم ؛ لشدة الحاجة اليوم إلى ورثة الأنبياء ؛ فإن هذه الأُمَّة لم يكن فيها نبي بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل خُتمت الرسالات والنبوات بمحمدِ بنِ عبد الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولكن بقِي وَرَثَة محمدِ بنِ عبد الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وهم أهل العلم وحملة العلم وطلبة العلم ؛ فإنهم أهل الوراثة الحقيقية .وصحَّ عنه – عليه الصلاة والسلام – أنه قال : *« العُلَمَاءُ وَرَثَةُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ، وَإِنَّ الأَنْبِيَاءَ لَمْ يُوَرِّثُوا دِينَارًا وَلَا دِرْهَمًا ، وَإِنَّمَا وَرَّثُوا الْعِلْمَ ، فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ أَخَذَ بِحَظٍّ وَافِرٍ »*( [1] ) ، لهذا كانت الحاجة ماسَّة إلى التربية العلمية لكي تقوى الأمة ولكي يبقى فيها العلم النافع المستقَى من الكتاب والسنَّة على نهج سَلَف الأمة ، فهذا العلم النافع فيه قوة ، وفيه إرغام للأعداء ، كما قال ابن الوَرْدِيّ في لاميته :فيازدياد العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَا

وجمالُ العِلم إصلاحُ العَمَلْ



إن في ازدياد العلم وبث العلم ونشر أسبابه من الدورات العلمية والمحاضرات والدروس وما شابه ذلك . . . في هذا دعوة إلى الخير على بصيرة ؛ لأن الدعوة إنما تكون بالعلم ، فإذا صح العلم صحت الدعوة وكانت على بصيرة ، قال جل وعلا : ﴿ *قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ* ﴾* [ يوسف : 108 ]* ، والبصيرة هي العلم النافع ؛ لأن البصيرة للقلب هي ما يُبصِر به القلب الصواب في المعلومات والمدرَكات ، والصواب في المعلومات والمدركات يكون بالبصيرة بالعلم النافع ، وبالعلم المتلقَّى من مصدر التلقي المأمون الصحيح ، وهو كتاب الله جل وعلا ؛ القرآن العظيم ، وسنة محمدِ بنِ عبد الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وما تفرع عنهما من علوم مختلفة .
*رفع شأن العلم والعلماء :*لهذا تجد – يا طالب العلم – أن الله – جل وعلا – رفع شأن العلم والعلماء في القرآن الكريم ، ورفع شأنهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول الله – جل وعلا – لنبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام : ﴿ *وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا* ﴾* [ طه : 114 ]* ، ويقول الله جل وعلا : ﴿*يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ* ﴾ *[ المجادلة : 11 ]* ، فأهل العلم والذين أُوتُوا العلم مرفوعون درجاتٍ بوعد الله – جل وعلا – الصادق لهم ، وكذلك بَيَّن – جل وعلا – في القرآن العظيم أن الأنبياء حملوا العلم فبلغوه كما أمرهم الله – جل وعلا – بذلك ، وكل رسول أُمر الناس بأن يُطيعوه ، وإنما أتى الرسل بالعلم من الله – جل وعلا – بما أُوحي إليهم : ﴿ *وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ* ﴾ *[ النساء : 64 ]* .والعلم النافع أثنى عليه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الحديث الصحيح : *« مَثَلُ ما بَعَثَنِي اللهُ به مِنَ الْهُدَى والعِلمِ كمَثَلِ الغَيْثِ الكثيرِ أصابَ أَرْضًا »*( [2] ) . 
فهنا العلم النافع مُثل بالماء في هذا الحديث ، ومُثل الوحي في القرآن في أكثر من آية بالماء ، والوحي علم ، والعلم وحي من جهة أنه يُؤخَذ من الوحي ، فعِظم شأن العلم يُنظر إليه بالنظر إلى عِظَم شأن النبوَّة وعظم شأن الرسالة ، فازدياد العلم هو بقاء لأنوار الرسالة .ومن فوائد قصة موسى – عليه الصلاة والسلام – مع السَّحَرَة ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة من أن السحر والسحرة يكثرون إذا قلتْ أنوار العلم والنبوَّة ، ويَضْمَحِلُّون إذا ازدادت أنوار العلم والنبوة . وهذا صحيح ظاهر من قصة موسى : ﴿ *فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ* ﴾* [ الشعراء : 45 ] ،* فالعلم والسنَّة يلقَفان كل ما أفكوه ويبتلعانه ويأخذانه ويصيحان به من كل جانب .
*ما يجب أن يَتَحَلَّى به طالب العلم :
**1 – النية الصالحة* والعلم لا بد لتحصيله من أمور :وأولها النية الصالحة ؛ لأن طَلَب العلم عبادة ، ومُدارسة العلم خشية ؛ كما قال السلف ، فطلب العلم عبادة ، وكما جاء في صحيح مسلم أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال : *« وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَلْتَمِسُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللهُ لَهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ »*( [3] ) ، فالعلم وطلبه عبادة ، فيحتاج إلى عزيمة وصبر – كما سيأتي – ويحتاج أولًا إلى تصحيح النية .وطالب العلم قد يأتي للعم ولمدارسته بدون نية ، لكن إذا طلب العلم جاءت النية ؛ لأنه حينئذٍ يُحاسِب نفسه ، قال ابن المبارك وغيره من أئمة السلف : طلبنا العلم وليس لنا فيه نية فجاءت النية بعدُ . لأن النية الصالحة في العلم ربما غفَل عنها طالب العلم إما لِصِغره أو لأنه لم يَستحضِرْ هذا الأمر ، لكن أوَّل ما يتعلم في هذا العلم حديث : *« إنَّما الأعمالُ بالنِّيَّاتِ ، وإنما لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ ما نَوَى »*( [4] ) . والأعمال جمع عمل ، وهو العمل الذي يُراد به وجه الله جل وعلا ، ومن ذلك العلم وطلب العلم ، فكل طلب للعلم هو بالنية ، فمن أراد به وجه الله – جل وعلا – فهو بحسَب نيته ، ومن أراد به الدنيا وأن يزداد منها أو أن يلتفت الناس إليه أو أن يشيروا إليه أو أن يكون مِقْوَلًا يتحدث ويحسن الكلم ، فإنه حينئذ فاسد النية .قال السلف الصالح من أئمة أهل الحديث : النية في العلم أن تنوي به وجه الله جل وعلا . قال الإمام أحمد : النية في العلم أن تنوي به رفع الجهل عن نفسك . وبه تلحظ أن رفع الجهل متوجِّه إليك ، فإذا طلبت العلم فاعلَم أنك تتعلم لترفع عن نفسك الجهل بأعظم ثلاثة أمور يُسأل عنها العبد في قبره ؛ ألا وهي الجهل بالله جل وعلا ، والجهل بالدين ، والجهل بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإن المسلم والمسلمة يُسألان في القبر عن ثلاث : من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن نبيك ؟ ولهذا كان العلم النافع متوجهًا إلى رفع جهل المرء أو المرأة عن هذه الثلاث ، فيتعلم ما يستحقه الله – جل وعلا – من الربوبية ، والعبادة له وحده دون سواه ، ومن الأسماء والصفات ونعوت الجلال والجمال والكمال ، ويتعلم دين الإسلام بالأدلة ، ويتعلم حق النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – واسمه وسيرته وما كان عليه ودلائل نبوته عليه الصلاة والسلام ، يتعلم ذلك ليكون مسلمًا رافعًا الجهل عن نفسه في هذه المسائل العظام .وإذا أنِس طالب العلم من نفسه رشدًا وقوةً في العلم وحفظًا فإنه يضيف إلى هذه النية أن ينفع المسلمين ، وأحب عباد الله إلى الله أنفعُهم لعباده ، فإذا نوى بعلمه أن ينفع عباد الله في المسجد ، وفي بيته ، وأن ينفعهم في الإجابة عن أسئلتهم أو في إرشادهم أو في تعليم الجاهل ؛ وذلك في تعليم التوحيد ، وتعليم شروط الصلاة . . . وهكذا أينما كانت الحاجة ، ويوطن نفسه على ذلك ، فهو على نية صالحة .
*2 – الصبر :*يحتاج طالب العلم إلى أمر ثانٍ بعد النية ، ألا وهو أن يعلم طالب العلم أن طريق العلم ليس بالقصير ، بل طريق العلم طويل جدًّا ، بل هو مع الإنسان منذ أن يبدأ في العلم إلى أن يقضي الله أمرًا كان مفعولًا بوفاته ؛ وإذا كان كذلك فإن توطين النفس على الصبر مطلوب ، والصبر هنا من جهتين :
*الجهة الأولى :* أن العلم عبادة ، وكل عبادة تحتاج إلى صبر .
*الجهة الثانية :* الصبر على الثَّبات على سلوك طلب العلم ؛ فإن طالب العلم يحتاج إلى صبر كثير ، فهل هو صبر في الحضور للدروس فقط ؟ لا ، وهل هو صبر في ملازمة المشايخ ؟ لا ، وهل هو صبر في استماع العلم ؟ لا ، ليس هذا فقط ، بل صبر على ألا يشغله عن العلم ما هو دُونَه ، وهذا أعظم ما يُعِيق العلم ، وخاصة في الشباب ؛ فإنه قد يشغلك – أيها الشاب – عن العلم الأصحاب أو النُّزَه ، أو يشغلك عن العلم أمور كثيرة مما تلذ لها النفس ، فلا مانع من أن تأخذ من هذه الأمور حظًّا لكن بحيث لا تشغلك عن العلم .ولقد قال أحد العلماء ، وهو ابن عطاء الله : من كانت بداياته مُحرقة كانت نهاياته مشرقة . فمن كانت بداياته مُحرقة قوية كانت نهاياته مشرقة ، ونحوه قول ابن المبارك أيضًا ، قال : إذا مررتَ بجدار فرأيت مكتوبًا عليه موعظة فقف عندها لتتعظ ، ولكن الفقه في الدين إنما يكون بالمشافهة والسماع . وهذا يبين لك أن الإنسان في المواعظ – خاصة الشباب – قد يجدها مع صحبه وفي أي مكان يكون فيه مما يرقق قلبه وما يقوي همته في الاستقامة ونحو ذلك ، لكن العلم يحتاج إلى المشافهة والسماع ، وقد يكون في ذلك انقطاع عما تلذ له النفس ؛ لذلك كان ينبغي على طالب العلم الصبر ، فإذا كانت بدايتك في شبابك قوية محرقة فأحرقت شبابك وأحرقت قوتك وسخرت ما أعطاك الله من الشباب والقوة وقوة الذهن والصحة والنشاط للعلم ؛ كانت النهايات مشرقة وأشرقت عليك فقهًا وعلمًا واستقامة في دين الله ، وأشرقت على غيرك أيضًا ، وأما من كان في البداية ضعيفًا فإنه سيظل ضعيفًا دون استفادة .لهذا ينبغي أن تُوطِّن نفسك على أن طريق العلم يحتاج إلى صبر ، وخذ مثلًا لذلك : قصة موسى – عليه السلام – مع الخَضِر ، كيف أنه لم يَصبِر فلم يَستفِدْ من الخضر إلا ثلاث مسائل فقط ؛ لأنه لم يصبِر ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما في الصحيح : *« وَدِدْنَا أنَّ مُوسَى كانَ صَبَرَ »*( [5] ) . يعني فتعلمنا وأخذنا وعلِمنا ما عند عبد الله الخضر .والصبر في العلم يحتاج منك إلى قوة نفسية صارمة ؛ بأن تحفظ وأن تفهم وأن تستمع وأن يكون العلم هو الشغل الشاغل ، فابن القيم – رحمه الله تعالى – يذكر أنه ربما أتته المسألة في العلم وهو مع أهله ، فهذا من باب أولى أنه إذا كان مع غيرهم فإنه يكون تعلقه بالعلم أكبر وأعظم .
ابن رجب الحافظ العلامة زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن رجب الحنبلي المتوفَّى سنة خمس وتسعين وسبعمائة – رحمه الله تعالى – كان في العلم ليله ونهاره ، ولذلك صنف هذه التصانيف الشائقة البديعة التي يُحتاج إليها ، أكثرها ليس فيه تكرار لمؤلفات مَن قبله ، وكان ابن رجب همته في العلم عالية جدًّا ، حتى إنه قرأ ما قرأ من العلم في شبابه على مشايخه وتأخر زواجه ، فلما تزوج أتته امرأته متعطِّرة متطيبة ووقفت على رأسه وهو مُنْكَبّ على أوراقه وكتبه ، فرفع رأسه إليها وقال : نظرت إليها فإذا هي كذا وكذا . فوصفها من جهة استعدادها له وتزينها وتطيبها وتجمُّلها . قال : ثم أطرقت برأسي على أوراقي وأكملت ، فغضبت امرأتي وذهبت . وذلك لأنه لم يلتفت إليها كثيرًا .
والواجب أن يُعطى كل ذي حق حقه *« وإنَّ لِأَهْلِكَ عَلَيْكَ حَقًّا »*( [6] ) ولكن أحيانًا تزيد الهمة ويزيد الرَّغَب فيصبر المرء في علمه عما هو بحاجة إليه ، ويقوى به تعلق البحث .إن بعض أهل العلم كان إذا نام لا ينام إلا وبجانبه بعض الكتب والمراجع الأساسية ؛ وذلك أنه قد يحتاج إليها حين يفكر في مسألة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*3 – التدرج :*الصفة الثالثة من صفات طالب العلم أو مما يحتاجه طالب العلم : أن يتعلم في علمه أن الأمور لا تأتي شيئًا واحدًا ، وإنما تأتي شيئًا فشيئًا ، فالعلم لا يأتي جميعًا ، وكما قال ابن شهاب الزهري : من أراد العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة ، وإنما يُطلب العلم على مر الأيام والليالي( [7] ) 
.*4 – علو الهمة :**أولًا : همة الحفظ :*السمة الرابعة – وهي موضوعنا – أن تكون الهمة عالية ، والهمة وصف نفسي ، فهي وصف للنفس التي تشغل صاحبها للوصول إلى المعالي ، فمن الناس من تضعف همته فيرى العلم لا قيمة له ، وكثير من الناس والشباب يقولون : ما فائدة العلم! إن بعض العلماء كان يحفظ القاموس المحيط للفيروزابادي . . .واستطرادًا : القاموس معناه البحر ، ولا يصلح أن يسمى المعجم قاموسًا ؛ لأن المعجم الكتاب الذي يُفك فيه الإعجام ، يعني ما جهلته وما استعجم عليك ، أما القاموس فمعناه البحر ، والفيروزابادي سمى كتابه ( القاموس المحيط والقابوس الوسيط فيما ذهب من لغة العرب شماطيط ) يعني منتثرًا ، فجمع فيه لغة العرب .أقول : كان بعض العلماء يحفظ القاموس ، فسُئل عن ذلك أحد العلماء لكنه كان عصرانيًّا ، يعني يحب العلوم العصرية ، وإن كان من العلماء ، قالوا له : إن فلانًا يحفظ القاموس ، فقال : ما شاء الله ، زادت في مصر نسخة من القاموس!وهذا فيه توهين لشأن الحفظ ، ولكن الحفظ هو أساس العلم الموروث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الله – جل وعلا – قال لنبيه : ﴿ *فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ* ( 18 ) *ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ* ﴾* [ القيامة : 18 ، 19 ]* فالحفظ هو الأَوَّل : ﴿ *فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ* ﴾ ثم يأتي البيان والفهم والإيضاح بعد الحفظ ﴿ *ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ* ﴾ . وقال في الآية الأخرى : ﴿ *كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ* ﴾ *[ الفرقان : 32 ]* ، وقال تعالى : ﴿ *وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ* ﴾ *[ الإسراء : 106 ] .*وقد أوصى النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بحِفظ السنَّة فقال : *« نَضَّرَ اللهُ امْرَأً* – نضر : يعني جعل الله وجهه نضرًا في الدنيا والآخرة – *سَمِعَ مَقالتي فَوَعَاها وحَفِظَها وبَلَّغَها ، فرُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ إلى مَن هو أَفْقَهُ منه »*( [8] )* .* فالصحابة حفظوا السنة ، ولم يكن كل الصحابة فقهاء ، لكن حفظوا السنة فبلَّغوها ، فأتى مَن فهم السنة ووعاها وشرحها حفظًا للدين في هذه الأمة .أبو هريرة – رضي الله عنه – كان يراجع الحديث ليحفظه ، فعلم النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – مشقته في ذلك ، فقال له : *« ابْسُطْ رِدَاءَكَ »* . فبسطه ، فغرف بيديه ثم قال : *« ضُمَّهُ »* . قال : فضممته ، فما نسيتُ شيئًا بعده( [9] ) . فأكثر من حفظ السنة من الصحابة هو أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه ، وكان يصحب النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – على مِلْء بَطْنِه( [10] ) .فالأساس هو الحفظ ؛ لأن الفهم عرضي يطرأ ويزول ، فمثلًا الْحَظْ من تخرج من الثانوي ، ومن تخرج من السنة الأولى من الجامعة ، ومن تخرج من الجامعة ، كم بقي معه من المعلومات التي فهمها ؟ قليل ، لكن إذا حفظ فإن المحفوظات تبقى ، وإذا ذهبت فإن راجعها رجعت ، ثم إذا راجَعَ شرحها أتى إلى ما أراده بتوفيق الله .لهذا يحرص طالب العلم على أن تكون همته قوية كما كانت همة السلف في الحفظ .
*ثانيًا : همة ملازمة المشايخ والرحلة في طلب العلم :*الهمة الثانية المحتاج إليها هي الهمة في ملازمة المشايخ والرحلة وطلب العلم ، إن الرحلة في طلب العلم هي نوع من الهمة التي كان السلف يحرصون عليها ، خذْ مثلًا ما علقه البخاري في صحيحه ووصله في كتابه الأدب المفرد ، وهو قوله : « ورحل جابر بن عبد الله – كان في المدينة – مسيرة شهر إلى عبد الله بن أُنيس – الصحابي ، وكان في الشام – في حديث واحد »( [11] ) . فجابر بن عبد الله الصحابي – رضي الله عنهما – رحل إلى عبد الله بن أُنيس ، قال : بلغني حديث عن رجل سمعه من رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فاشتريت بعيرًا ثم شددت عليه رحلي ، فسرت إليه شهرًا حتى قدمت عليه الشام ، فإذا عبد الله بن أُنيس فقلت للبواب : قل له : جابر على الباب . فقال : ابن عبد الله ؟ قلت : نعم ، فخرج يطأ ثوبه فاعتنقني واعتنقته ، فقلت : حديثًا بلغني عنك أنك سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في القصاص ، فخشيت أن تموت أو أموت قبل أن أسمعه . قال : سمعت رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يقول : *« يُحشَرُ الناسُ يومَ القيامةِ* – أو قال : *العِبادُ* – *عُرَاةً غُرْلًا بُهْمًا . . . »*( [12] ) .هذه الهمة تأثر بها صغار الصحابة ، فعبد الله بن عباس في شبابه ، وذلك في وقت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، وكان في أوائل العشرينيات من العمر ، وكان يغشى مجالس الصحابة ويحرص على أن يستفيد منهم ، فعاتبه رجل من الأنصار وقال : واعجبًا لك يا ابن عباس ، أترى الناس يحتاجون إليك وفي الناس من أصحاب النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من ترى ؟! فابن عباس لم تثنه هذه الكلمة عن الهمة وملازمة الكبار ؛ لأن الناس فعلًا احتاجوا إليه بعد أن قل الصحابة . قال : فإن كان ليبلغني الحديث عن الرجل فآتيه وهو قائل فأتوسد ردائي على بابه فتسفي الريح على وجهي التراب ، فيخرج فيراني فيقول : يا ابن عم رسول الله ، ما جاء بك ؟ ألا أرسلت إلي فآتيك . فأقول : أنا أحق أن آتيك ، فأسأله عن الحديث . قال : فبقي الرجل حتى رآني وقد اجتمع الناس علي( [13] ) .ولهمة السلف في ذلك أخبار كثيرة ، ومن طالع كتب السير والتراجم وجد من ذلك شيئًا كثيرًا ، ونذكر بعض الأخبار في هذا لنبين شدة همة السلف في هذا الأمر :قال الشعبي – رحمه الله تعالى ، وهو عامر بن شَراحيل الشَّعبي ، أحد أئمة التابعين – وهو يذكر بعض علومه : ما أروي شيئًا أقل من الشعر ، ولو شئت لأنشدتكم شهرًا لا أُعيد( [14] ) . يعني : ما أكرر عليكم . لكن ما يناسب أن العالم تكون همته دائمًا الشعر ، وإنما الشعر يُستفاد منه بحسب الحاجة إليه .وأبو حاتم محمد بن إدريس الرازي –وهو والد عبد الرحمن صاحب كتاب الجرح والتعديل – كان أحد أئمة الإسلام الجهابذة المعروفين ، وصاحب سُنَّة وحُجة ، قص عن نفسه خبر طلبه العلم وهو صغير وذكر أنه ترك الرَّيّ لطلب العلم سنة ثلاث عشرة ومائتين ، ورجع إلى الري سنة إحدى وعشرين ومائتين . أي مكث سبع سنين وذكر كيف أنه خرج من بلد إلى بلد ماشيًا على الأقدام .قال – وهذا هو المهم – : « أحصيت ما مشيت على قدمي زيادة على ألف فرسخ ، لم أزل أحصي حتى لما زاد على ألف فرسخ تركته »( [15] ) أي الإحصاء . والفرسخ يساوي خمسة كيلوات ، أي أنه مشى على قدميه في طلب العلم خمسة آلاف من الكيلومترات! والآن هناك السيارات وليس هناك طلب علم! وهناك طيارات والعلم ضعيف ، وقد يزور العالم البلد وقليل من يحرص على الأخذ عنه والسماع منه وحضور درسه . إن السلف كانوا أئمة الإسلام بتوفيق الله – جل وعلا – لهم أولًا وآخرًا ، ثم أعطاهم الله – جل وعلا – أسبابًا فيها القوة والهمة .وقد ذكر أبو حاتم عن نفسه أشياء من رحلته من بلد إلى بلد لتحصيل ربما حديث واحد حتى جمع العلم .الإمام أحمد – رحمه الله تعالى – رحل رحلات كثيرة ، قال : « حججتُ خمس حِجَجٍ ، منها ثلاث راجِلًا ، أنفقت في إحدى هذه الحجج ثلاثين دِرهمًا »( [16] ) يعني ثلاثة دنانير ؛ لأن الدينار من عشرة إلى اثني عشر درهمًا ، والدرهم من الفضة ، والدينار من الذهب ، قال : « أنفقت في إحدى هذه الحجج ثلاثين دِرهمًا »يعني من كثرتها ، وهذا يدلك على شدة الصبر .الإمام أحمد لما انتهى أمرُه إلى القوة والوقوف بالسنَّة ونُصرة السنة لما جاءت فتنة خَلْق القرآن مُنع من التحديث بأمرٍ من ولي الأمر ، فالتزم بذلك وصار يذهب إلى المسجد ويرجع ولا يلقي العلم ، فجاءه بَقِيُّ بنُ مَخْلَد – وبقي بن مخلد صاحب أكبر مسند من مسانيد الحديث ولا يوجد ، وهو أحد علماء الأندلس – وقد رحل من الأندلس إلى بغداد وذهب يسأل عن الإمام أحمد ولا يدري عن فتنة القرآن ولا منع الإمام أحمد ، فأخبروه بأنه لا يُحدِّث . يقول : فخرجتُ أستدل على منزل أحمد بن حنبل ، فدُللت عليه ، فقرعت بابه ، فخرج إليَّ ، فقلت : يا أبا عبد الله ، رجلٌ غريبٌ ، نائي الدار ، هذا أول دخولي هذا البلد ، وأنا طالب حديث ومقيِّد سُنَّة ، ولم تكن رحلتي إلا إليك . فقال : ادخل ولا تقع عليك عينٌ .فدخلتُ ، فقال لي : وأين موضعك ؟ قلتُ : المغرب الأقصى . فقال : أفريقية ؟ قلت : أَجُوز من بلدي البحر إلى أفريقية ، بلدي الأندلس .قال : إن موضعك لبعيد ، وما كان شيء أحب إلي من أن أُحْسِن عَوْنَ مثلك ، غير أني مُمْتَحَنٌّ بما لعله قد بَلَغَكَ . فقلتُ : بلى ، قد بلغني ، وهذا أول دخولي ، وأنا مجهول العين عندكم ، فإن أذِنت لي أن آتي كل يوم في زِيِّ السؤال ، فأقول عند الباب ما يقوله السُّؤَّال ، فتخرج إلى هذا الموضع ، فلو لم تحدثني كل يوم إلا بحديث واحد ، لكان لي فيه كفاية .فقال لي : نعم ، على شرط ألا تظهر في الخلق ولا عند المحدثين . فقلت : لك شرطك ، فكنت آخذ عصا بيدي ، وألُف رأسي بخِرقة مُدَنَّسَة ، وآتي بابه فأصيح : الأجر رحمك الله . والسؤال هناك كذلك ، فيخرج إلي ويُغْلِق ويحدثني بالحديثين والثلاثة والأكثر .فالتزمت ذلك حتى مات الممتحِن له ، وَوَلِيَ بعدَه مَن كان على مذهب السنَّة –ويقصد به المتوكِّل – فظهر أحمد ، وعلَتْ إمامته ، وكانت تُضْرَبُ إليه آباط الابل ، فكان يَعرِف لي حقَّ صبري ، فكنت إذا أتيتُ حَلْقَته فسَّح لي ، ويقُص على أصحاب الحديث قصتي معه ، فكان يناولني الحديث مناولة ويقرؤه علي وأقرؤه عليه( [17] ) .فقد صبر هذه السنين الطويلة وكان يأتي يوميًّا على هيئة سائل ، وهذا فيه هضم للنفس ، وهذا من أجل أن يأخذ من الإمام أحمد علم حديث أو حديثين في اليوم ، فهذا يصدق عليه أنه طالب علم ، فهذه همة ليست بالسهلة وازدراء للنفس ليس بالسهل ، ورحلة من الأندلس إلى بغداد لأجل هذا الأمر ليست بالسهلة .يقول : حتى مرضت ففقدني أبو عبد الله ، فسأل عني ، فقالوا : إنه مريض ، فزارني في الخان – وكان يسكن في الخان ، يعني الفندق – يقول : وكنت مستلقيًا فسمعت جَلَبَةً ، ثم دخل عليّ داخل من أهل الخان وقال : أنت تعرف أبو عبد الله! أنت من أصحاب أبي عبد الله ؟! قال : فقلت : نعم . قال : لمِ َلمَ ْتخبرنا أول ما نزلت ؟! فدخل الإمام أحمد وقال له : فقدناك فزرناك . قال : ارج الثواب من الله ، يا بقي ، إن أيام الصحة لا سقم فيها ، وإن أيام السقم لا صحة فيها ، أعلاك الله إلى العافية ومسح عنك بيمينه الشافية . قال : والطلاب حوله يكتبون ما يقول .والوقفة هنا في هذه القصة قد عُلمت عِبرتها ودرسها ، لكن خذ كلمة الإمام أحمد : « إن أيام الصحة لا سَقَم فيها ، وإن أيام السقم لا صحة فيها » . يريد بذلك أن طالب العلم همته تكون في أيام الصحة ، ففي أيام الصحة التي لا سقم فيها يكون عندك المجال والهمة قوية لطلب العلم ؛ لأنه ربما يعرض لك عارض ، وهذا مأخوذ من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : *« وَخُذْ مِنْ صِحَّتِكَ لِمَرَضِكَ »*( [18] ) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ابن الجوزي – رحمه الله تعالى – أحد علماء الإسلام المعروفين ، وصفه الذهبي في كتابه ( تذكرة الحفاظ ) بقوله : عالم العراق وواعظ الآفاق . . . ( [19] ) وأخذ في سرد جملة من أخباره . .ابن الجوزي – رحمه الله – كان في صغره وفي كبره عنده الهمة والإلحاح في طلب العلم آخذًا قول الإمام أحمد : اطلبوا العلم من المهد إلى اللحد . وكان إذا زاره أحد اشتغل أثناء زيارته بتجهيز الأوراق للكتابة وببري الأقلام . فهو لا يضيع وقته معهم ، فهو يستأنس معهم بالكلام لكن من جهة اليد والعمل يشتغل بما ينفعه . وكان يقول عنه أحد تلامذته : كان إذا دخل الخلاء أوصى بمن يقرأ عليه من الخارج ، يعني مما يناسب أن يسمعه . ومن همته وصفاء نيته أنه ألف أكثر من خمسمائة كتاب ، بعضها في رسالة وبعضها كبير في مجلدات كبيرة .
الحافظ ابن حَجَر العَسْقَلَانِي شِهاب الدين أحمد بن علي بن حَجَر – رحمه الله تعالى – صاحب فتح الباري والتصانيف البديعة المعروفة ، ماذا يقول عن نفسه ؟ ذكر الكتب التي قرأها على مشايخه فذكر أنه قرأ المُوَطَّأ على أحد مشايخه في جلسة واحدة ، وقرأ صحيح مسلم في ثلاثة أيام على مشايخه ، وأُجيز بذلك ، وأخذ يذكر ما قرأه في أيام من الكتب على مشايخه ، وهذا مدوَّن في ترجمته في كتاب السَّخَاوِيّ ( الجواهر والدُّرَر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حَجَر ) .فهذه الهِمَّة تحتاج منك إلى تأمُّل ، وتحتاج منك إلى سَعَة وقوة في أن تتعرف لماذا نبغ السلف ولماذا كثُر فيهم العلماء .لقد كان يحضر في المجلس الواحد ليستمع للحديث أكثر من عشرة آلاف ، حتى إنه ذُكر في بغداد مرة أنه لما عطس الشيخ الذي يُقرئ صار الناس يقولون : « رحمك الله » حتى وصلت كلمة « رحمك الله » إلى الخليفة وهو في حديقة قصره . فالناس كانوا متواصلين ويتابعون الحديث وينقل بعضهم إلى بعض .
روى البخاري في صحيحه عن عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنه – أنه قال : « كنت أنا وجار لي من الأنصار في بني أُمَيَّة بن زيد ، وهم من عوالي المدينة ، وكنا نتناوب النزول على النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فينزل يومًا وأنزل أنا ، فإذا نزلت جئته بما حدث من خبر ذلك اليوم من وحي أو غيره ، وإذا نزل فعل مثل ذلك . . . »( [20] ) .إذا ما حصلت على العلم جميعًا فلا بأس أن تجتهد مع أصحابك بأن يتناقل بعضكم مع بعض العلم ، كأن تحادثهم في الهاتف ، فبدلا عن الكلام والأخذ والرد فيما لا ينفع اجعل كلامك في العلم وفيما ينفعك وانقُل ما سمعت في مجالس العلم من الفوائد ، وإذا حضرت عند معلم فاكتب الفوائد ، ومن زكاة هذه الفوائد أنك إذا جلست مع أصحابك أخبرتهم بما تعلمته من فوائد ؛ إما فائدة في العقيدة أو في الفقه أو في الحديث أو في التفسير . . . إلى آخره ، أو العلوم المساعدة ، وهكذا .إذن نحتاج إلى عزيمة صادقة ، وأن نطالع حرص طلب السلف للعلم ، وكيف وصل أئمة الحديث إلى ما وصلوا إليه من مستوى ، فلم يصلوا بالنوم ولا بالارتخاء ، بل وصلوا إليه بالتعب وإخلاص النية ، فآتاهم الله – جل وعلا – ثواب ما عملوا .لهذا أُوصي الجميع بأن يحرصوا على مجالسة العلماء الأحياء والأموات ؛ نعم جالسوا العلماء الأحياء والأموات ، أما الأحياء فاستفيدوا منهم لفظًا وسماعًا ، وأما الأموات فاقرءوا كتبهم .دخل جماعة إلى عبد الله بن المبارك فخرج عليهم فكأنه لم يستأنس لهم ، فقال بعضهم : كأنك عندك من يؤنسك – يعني كأنه يشير إلى أنه جالس مع أهله أو مع عياله أو نحو ذلك – قال : إي والله ، عندي من هو أفضل منكم ، أنا مع سير صحابة رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ومع سير التابعين . يعني في العلم . والذهبي له رسالة في أخبار ابن المبارك اسمها ( قَضِّ نهارَك بأخبار ابن المبارك ) .فإذا أنِست بالعلم وأنست بأهله بُعِثت إليك الهمة القوية ، ولهذا وصيتي لنفسي أولًا ولطلبة العلم أن يُكثِروا من مجالسة العلماء الأحياء والأموات ؛ فإنك بمجالستك العلماء الأموات وبمتابعتك لهم ستُحْيِي عندك الهِمَّة في أن تكون مثلهم ، فالسلف نبغوا وصاروا أئمة ونفعوا المسلمين وبقي نفعهم إلى الآن وإلى قيام الساعة بسبب الصدق واللجوء إلى الله – سبحانه وتعالى – وإصلاح النية ، وبطلبهم العلم على أصوله .سابقًا قبل عشرين وثلاثين سنة كنت كغيري من باقي زملائي طلاب علم ، وكنا لا نفهم شيئًا في وقت من الأوقات ، وكان عندي دفاتر أسجل فيها الفوائد ، وقبل مدة فتشتُ في بعضها لأنظر إلى الفوائد التي كتبتُها أول ما جلست في حِلَق العلم أو استمعت إلى العلم أو قرأت فإذا فيها أشياء لا تساوي اليوم أن تكون فائدة ، لكنها في أول الأمر كانت فائدة مهمة ؛ إما في العقيدة أو في السنَّة أو في المصطلح أو في الفقه . . . فالعلم يزداد بالهمة .
*الحفاظ على العلم :*إن العلماء يذهبون ، فمن يُبْقِي ويحفظ للأمة وللمسلمين أمانة العلم ؟ من يحمل الكتاب والسنة ؟ من يحمل الفقه ؟ من يؤدي هذا العلم ؟ من يحفظ للنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – علمه في أمته ؟ إنهم طلبة العلم ، فإذا لم يحفظ طلبة العلم هذا العلم فمن سيحفظه! فلا شك أنه سيذهب .ولذلك نخشى من وقت يأتي فيه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* « إِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ انْتِزَاعًا يَنْتَزِعُهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ ، وَلَكِنْ يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ بِقَبْضِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، حَتَّى إِذَا لَمْ يَتْرُكْ عَالِمًا اتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ رُءُوسًا جُهَّالًا ، فَسُئِلُوا فَأَفْتَوْا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ، فَضَلُّوا وَأَضَلُّوا »*( [21] )* .
*وهذه مسألة صعبة جدًّا ، فعلى كل من يأنس من نفسه رشدًا وقوةً أن يتجه إلى العلم ، فأفضل شيء في سبيل الله اليوم هو العلم ، وأعظم أنواع الجهاد اليوم التي تحتاجها الأمة الجهاد العلمي ؛ بأن تتعلم وتحفظ وتفهم وتقوى في هذا الجانب ، فإذا لمست عندك قوة وملكة في هذا الجانب فانفع الأمة ، فالأمة في حاجة إلى العلماء الربَّانيين الذين يقودونهم إلى الخير ويشرحون كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .فوصيتي إلى طلبة العلم هي الاستماع إلى كلام أهل العلم ؛ بالمشافهة والمجالسة ، وبثني الرُّكَب ، أو بالاستماع إلى الأشرطة وما خلفوه من العلم ؛ أقول لهم : إنكم لا تدرون متى سيحتاج الناس إليكم ، منكم من عمره خمسة عشر أو عشرون عامًا ، وبعد خمسين سنة فإن الكثير والأكثر من العلماء اليوم سيذهبون ، فاحفظوا علم النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في أمته ، واحفظوا فقه الإسلام في هذه الأمة ، واحذروا أن يكون على أيديكم ذهاب حمل العلم ، بل احرصوا وجدّوا في ذلك ؛ فإن ذلك نية صالحة وجهاد في سبيل الله .ولذلك قال جمع من أهل العلم : أفضل النوافل على الإطلاق طلب العلم . فطلب العلم أفضل من جهاد النفل ، لماذا ؟ لأن طالب العلم ينتفع منه الناس ، فنفعه متعدٍّ ، ينفع في حاضره وفي مستقبله ، ولذلك فضَّله كثير من أهل العلم على الجهاد . وهذه المسألة تُبحث في أول كتاب الجهاد من كتب الفقه ، فبعض أهل العلم يقول : إن أفضل النوافل الجهاد ، والأكثر يقولون : أفضل النوافل طلب العلم لمن كان عنده القدرة على ذلك .أسأل الله الكريم أن يوفقني وطلبة العلم إلى ما فيه انشراح الصدر في سبيل العلم والتعلم ، وأن يقوِّي منا العقل والقلب والفهم ، وأن يصحح لنا النية ، وأن يجعلنا ممن استقام لسانُه واستقام فعله واستقام قلبه على ما يحب ويرضى ، كما أسأله سبحانه أن يجزي عنا مشايخنا ومَن علَّمنا خيرًا ، وأن يجعلنا ممن حمل الرسالة وأدى العلم إلى من بعده كما أداه من قبلنا إلينا ، إنه سبحانه جوَاد كريم .اللهم وفِّق وُلاة أمورنا إلى ما تحب وترضى ، واجعلنا جميعًا من المتعاونين على البر والتقوى ، نسألك اللهم رضاك ، نسألك اللهم رضاك ، نسألك اللهم رضاك . . وصلى الله وسلَّمَ وبارَكَ على نبينا محمد .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*الأسئلة**السؤال :* فضيلة الشيخ ، أنا عندي رغبة في طلب العلم وإفادة غيري ، لكن مشكلتي أنني إذا سمعت العلم أنساه ، ولا يبقى في ذاكرتي منه شيء ، فبماذا تنصحونني ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا .*الجواب :* الحمد لله ، وبعد : الناس يتفاوتون في طلب العلم ، ليس كل من طلب العلم صار حافظًا لكل ما يسمع ، لكن سيحفظ شيئًا ، والعلم يُؤخَذ شيئًا فشيئًا ، فإذا كُرر حُفظ ، وأنا أوصيه بأن يجتهد في حفظ القرآن ؛ لأن الحفظ غريزة ، وبالحفظ وتكرار الحفظ تزداد وتكبُر ، ومَن جرَّب وجد أن حفظ القرآن به يبدأ الطريق في انفتاح الحافظة .فالسائل إذا كان لم يحفظ القرآن فليجتهد في حفظ القرآن ؛ ففي الزمن القديم عندما كان طالب العلم يأتي للمسجد ويلازم المشايخ ؛ كان جمع من أهل العلم إذا أتاهم من يريد العلم وهو لم يحفظ القرآن قالوا له : احفظ القرآن أولًا ثم ائتِ ؛ لأن حفظ القرآن يُفَتِّق الحافظة ، لهذا مَن جرَّب حفظ القرآن يجد أنه ربما في أول عشرة أجزاء حفظ الثُّمن في ساعة ، ثم يحتاج إلى تكرار ، لكن بعد ذلك في العشرين جزءًا الباقية يسهل الأمر عليه حتى إنه ربما حفظ نصف جزء في جلسة بين المغرب والعشاء أو بعد الفجر ، وهذا واقع ، فإن الحافظة مع ممارستها واستعمالها تزيد . لذلك أوصيه بحفظ القرآن والاجتهاد في العلم ؛ فإن العلم يزداد بإذن الله تعالى ، والحفظ يأتيه إن شاء الله .*السؤال :* أحسن الله إليكم ، كيف يكون حال من له شوق في مجالسة العلماء ولكن هو في بلد بعيد عن العلماء ، كما هو حالنا في أوربا ؟*الجواب :* لقد أصبحت اليوم وسائل سماع أهل العلم ميسورة ؛ وذلك عن طريق الأشرطة والإنترنت وكثير من الوسائل السمعية والبصرية الموجودة ، فتحصيل العلم بسماع العلماء ؛ الحاضر منهم ومن توفاه الله – رحِمهم الله تعالى جميعًا ورفع درجاتهم في جناته – سهل وميسور ، فإذا لم تكن بالقرب من أهل العلم لتشافههم فاحرص على أشرطتهم وسماع دروسهم وشروحهم .*السؤال :* أحسن الله إليكم ، بعض الشباب يعتمد على الأشرطة في تحصيله للعلم ويتساهل في ملازمة الحلقات بحجة أن دروس المشايخ مسجَّلة ، فما توجيهكم ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا .*الجواب :* المشافهة بحضور الدروس لها فوائد أخرى غير فوائد سماع العلم ، ولا شك أن سماع العلم من الأشرطة في غاية الفائدة وكثير النفع ؛ لأنك تسمع من كلام أهل العلم الراسخين فيه ، لكن هناك أمور أخرى لا تحصل بسماع الشريط ، منها الجلوس مع طلبة العلم في الحلقة وفي المسجد ؛ لأن هذا يَحصُل لطالب العلم به أمور نفسية وعبادية كثيرة مهمة .وكان أول ما يروي العلماء لطالب العلم من الأحاديث الحديث المُسَلْسَل بالأوَّلِيَّة ، وهو حديث : *« الرَّاحِمُونَ يَرْحَمُهُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ ، ارْحَمُوا مَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَرْحَمْكُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ »*( [22] ) . فهذا الحديث هو أول ما يُسمِعه الشيخ لطالبه إذا أراد أن يطلب العلم في السابق ؛ لِيُبَيِّنَ أن مأخذ هذا العلم على الرحمة بالخلق ، فإذا صار طالب العلم منعزِلًا يدرس في بيته فربما حصل له نوع استعلاء ونوع عُجْب بنفسه أو بُعْد عن مخالطة الناس ، فالمخالطة والمصاحبة في الخير وملازمة الناس في اجتماعاتهم وعدم البُعد عنهم تحقق مقاصد شرعية كثيرة .أيضًا في مجالس العلم تَحصُل الاستفادة من هَدْيِ المُعلِّم في لفظه ولحظه وتربيته وتأنيبه ومِشيته ، وكيف يعالج الأمور ، وكيف تُعرَض له ، وكيف يجيب ، وكيف يتعامل مع طلبته ومن يُغلِظ له ومن يزيد في إكرامه ، فهذه كلها آداب تُستفاد من هَدْي العلماء بملازمتهم .كذلك هناك أمور من العبادة والخشية يستفيدها الطالب من مجالسة العلماء بالنظر إليهم في هديهم وعبادتهم وذكرهم وحرصهم على الخير ، فيتأثر الطالب في أعظم ما يحتاج إليه وهو الاستقامة ولزوم عبادة الرب جل وعلا ، ولا يتوفر هذا بمجرد السماع ، لكن لا بد من النظر إلى عبادة الشيخ وهديه وصلاته ومبادرته للمسجد وحرصه على ختم القرآن وحفظه وقيامه في الليل وكيف يُعَبِّر وكيف يتأثر الشيخُ إذا عرض له شيء ، ونحو ذلك ، وهذا لا يُستفاد من الأشرطة ، إنما يُستفاد من الملازمة والسماع ، وإنما يأتي مع الحضور .لهذا كان ابن الجوزي يقول : شيخنا فلان حضرنا عنده واستفدنا من بكائه أكثر مما استفدنا من علمه . يعني أنه قد استفاد من علمه لكنه قد استفاد من بكائه وخشيته ووَرَعه أكثر ، فطالب العلم يتأثر بشخصية شيخه المعلم وسلوكه ، وكيف يتعامل ، وكيف يبكي من خشية الله ، وكيف يصلي ، وتلاوته للقرآن ، وخشوعه ، ومعاملته لأهله . . . ونحو ذلك . فإنك لا تحصل من الأشرطة على ذلك كله ، فالشرائط وإن كانت مهمة لكن لا بد من ملازمة العلماء حتى لا تفقد جوانب من الخير أخرى .*السؤال :* أحسن الله إليكم ، ما حكم خروج المرأة لتحصيل العلم في المدارس أو للتدريس ، وكذلك الذهاب إلى دار تحفيظ القرآن الكريم النسائية لحفظ القرآن ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا .*الجواب :* الأصل أن النساء شقائق الرجال في التكليف وفي الواجبات وفيما يُرادُ مِنهنّ شرعًا ، فهنّ شقائق الرجال مثل الرجال فيما يُطلب منهن من حيث الواجبات ، إلا ما اختَصَّت المرأة فيه من أحكام ، فالمرأة مخاطَبة بأن تطلب العلم وأن تحرص على ذلك ، لكن بالشروط الشرعية المعتبرة ، ومنها في هذا المقام :أن يكون طلبها للعلم بإذن وليها ، وألا يكون مع طلب العلم بعض ما لا يُحمَد من الأمور ، ولا تُفرط في بيت زوجها أو في أولادها ، ونحو ذلك . فإذا حصل اجتماع هذه الشروط وانتفاء الموانع فسعي المرأة في العلم له فضل كبير . واليوم المرأة نحتاج إليها في التعليم وفي الدعوة لكثرة الواردات والحاجة إلى النساء في ذلك المجال ، وَفَّقَهُنَّ الله .لذلك أنا أوصي النساء بطلب العلم ، لكن لا يكون طلب العلم النفل عندهن مقدَّمًا على أداء الواجبات ؛ لأن بعض النساء قد تُهْمِل زوجها أو أولادها البتة فيحصل من هذا أمور غير محمودة ، فعليها أن تتوازن في ذلك وتُحَصِّل المصالح وتَدْرَأ المفاسد ، ولها أجرها بحسَب نيتها إن شاء الله .
( [1] ) أخرجه أبو داود ( 3 / 317 ، رقم 3641 ) ، والترمذي ( 5 / 48 ، رقم 2682 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 1 / 81 ، رقم 223 ) ، والإمام أحمد ( 5 / 196 ، رقم 21763 ) .

( [2] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 42 ، رقم 79 ) .

( [3] ) أخرجه مسلم ( 4 / 2074 ، رقم 2699 ) .

( [4] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 1 ، رقم 1 ) ، ومسلم ( 3 / 1515 ، رقم 1907 ) .

( [5] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 3 / 1246 ، رقم 3220 ) .

( [6] ) أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 324 ، رقم 2432 ) ، والترمذي ( 3 / 123 ، رقم 748 ) .

( [7] ) الجامع لأخلاق الراوي للخطيب البغدادي ( 1 / 232 ، رقم 450 ) ، وجامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر ( 1 / 206 ، رقم 404 )

( [8] ) أخرجه الترمذي ( 5 / 34 ، رقم 2658 )

( [9] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 56 ، رقم 119 ) .

( [10] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 2 / 721 ، رقم 1942 ) ، ومسلم ( 4 / 1939 ، رقم 2492 ) .

( [11] ) صحيح البخاري ( 1 / 41 ) باب الخروج في طلب العلم .

( [12] ) أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد ( 1 / 337 ، رقم 970 ) ، والإمام أحمد ( 3 / 495 ، رقم 16085 ) .

( [13] ) أخرجه الدارمي في مسنده ( 1 / 150 ، رقم 570 ) ، والحاكم في المستدرك ( 3 / 619 ، رقم 6294 ) ، والبيهقي في المدخل ( 1 / 386 ، رقم 673 ) .

( [14] ) أخرجه ابن الجوزي في كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين ( 1 / 169 ) .

( [15] ) الجرح والتعديل ( 1 / 359 ، 360 ) تحت عنوان « ما ذكر من رحلة أبي في طلب العلم » .

( [16] ) الجرح والتعديل ( 1 / 303 ، 304 )

( [17] ) سير أعلام النبلاء ( 25 / 293 – 295 ) .

( [18] ) أخرجه ابن حبان ( 2 / 472 ، رقم 698 ) ، والبيهقي في الشعب ( 12 / 473 ، رقم 9763 ) .

( [19] ) تذكرة الحفاظ ( 4 / 92 ) .

( [20] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 5 / 1991 ، رقم 4895 ) .

( [21] ) أخرجه البخاري ( 1 / 50 ، رقم 100 ) ، ومسلم ( 4 / 2058 ، رقم 2673 ) .

( [22] ) أخرجه أبو داود ( 4 / 285 ، رقم 4941 ) ، والترمذي ( 4 / 323 ، رقم 1924 ) .
http://salehalshaikh.com/wp2/?p=809

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://salehalshaikh.com/wp2/?p=809

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع قيم ،، وخاصة أن المرأة تحتاج لطلب العلم فهي المربية لأبنائها ومعلمة للنساء في مجتمعها وبيتها ، ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالعلم الشرعي الذي تأخذه من العلماء أو الأشرطة والكتب ، نحتاج أن تتفرغ بعض النساء للتزود من العلم الشرعي ونشره بين أوساط النساء ، وعلى طالبة العلم أن تتعلم آداب طلب العلم ومن خلال طلب العلم تعرف حقوقها وواجباتها ، ولن تلتفت للشبهات التي تثار حولها .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

